# Christmas Day has arrived - Merry Christmas!



## amastie (Dec 24, 2008)

12.25am here on Xmas Day.

:merryxmas: to all!

If you like to join our own Xmas gathering, see separate thread "An Invitation To the table"

I look forward to seeing you there when I can join you after a sleep (and lunch with family)

See you then,

amastie


----------



## GingerUK (Dec 24, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Amastie. And thank you for such lovely words and support. :merrychristmas:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool post, amastie.



> 12.25am here on Xmas Day.



What's it like living in the future?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2008)

:lol: 

Merry Christmas Amastie :hug: :flowers:


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 24, 2008)

happy christmas amastie


----------



## boi (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas Amastie :yes:


----------



## white page (Dec 24, 2008)

:merrychristmas: Amastie :hug:


----------



## amastie (Dec 25, 2008)

Daniel said:


> ...What's it like living in the future?


It's coool!  Marty McFly has popped in a few times and taken messages back in time :laugh:
See you soon, I'm off..
Much to catch up on before Xmas Day ends..
amastie


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 25, 2008)

we are 10 hours into ours here in the UK and its good excuse to have mince pies for breakfeast


----------



## amastie (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi SR :

I'm still learning about world time zones.  I've learned, for example, that I'm GMT+10 (except at present while we have Daylight Savings which, I think, makes me GMT+11 hrs.)

I  believe that all of UK is GMT+00 hrs

Is that true?

For now,

amastie


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 26, 2008)

I should think thats right, all the time things confuse me specially when we put the clocks back and then forward and some states in the USA have different times too even though theyre are close by each other, dont really understand it all anyway its 10.52am here and the suns trying to shine


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 26, 2008)

there are places in the world that aren'f full hours of - or + gmt, but also have a half hour tossed in there. for example new delhi is +5:30 hours. how's that for confusing


----------



## amastie (Dec 26, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> ... anyway its 10.52am here and the suns trying to shine


Yes, that makes you 11 hrs behind me while I have Daylight Savings here.  We'll go back an hour in two or three months.
amastie

*amastie added 2 Minutes and 10 Seconds later...*



Into The Light said:


> ... how's that for confusing


Yes, it is!
amastie


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

So that we always known *where* we are  - kinda

The World Clock (long version)


----------



## white page (Dec 27, 2008)

Just to say that like many others I was a 100% dreading christmas again , last day at work was hell , avioding any ' what are you doing for christmas ''conversations .  
But being able to come here , made it fun .  and I had a nice day .  thank you .


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## amastie (Dec 28, 2008)

Ditto again


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 28, 2008)

ditto from me too


----------

